# RIP, Robin Williams



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh no!  Just heard this on the news, apparent suicide.  Goodbye to a brilliant comedic mind.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2014)

I just heard it too Dawg. Heartbreaking loss......tears here.

Robin Williams Dead: Beloved Actor Dies In Apparent Suicide


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, just saw the news.  I am greatly saddened by this.

The Fisher King is gone.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 11, 2014)

oh my gosh! wasn't it alleged that he was back to drugs/drinking ... so sad


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2014)

Depression is an awful disease...many brilliant minds have left us.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Depression is an awful disease...many brilliant minds have left us.



So true Dawg. 

I lost my brother to suicide 40 years ago, it's a grief like no other. He also was brilliant and one of the funniest people I've ever known. I feel so so sorry for his family.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2014)

That's awful.  I really liked his comedy.  Brilliant.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2014)

So sad. There are very few celebrities that matter much to me. Robin Williams was one of the few.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 11, 2014)

Such a marvelous talent and comedy genius. By all reports, he struggled mightily with substance abuse and was sorely afflicted with depression. Such a tremendous loss.
He was one of my favorites as well. Ain't many comedians that can make me laugh out loud. He was one that could and did.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 11, 2014)

God bless him.
I hate suicide.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 11, 2014)

So sad.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 11, 2014)

I must admit that I really haven't been a Robin Williams fan since "Mork and Mindy", but he was certainly talented. Anytime someone so young throws away their life it's shocking.

He was just here at rehab in the Twin Cities in July and had been spotted around town looking emaciated and uncharacteristically subdued. In retrospect, someone should have seen the signs.

The last photo of him was taken at a Dairy Queen here a couple of weeks back. He doesn't look happy.


----------



## mmyap (Aug 11, 2014)

This makes me so sad.  Not much more to say.  I wish he could have found some peace in this world, he certainly made it a better place with his presence.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2014)

I, as one who has suffered from severe depression in my life am having a very hard time with this one.  Robin Williams was a very talented man and will be missed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2014)

No matter how happy someone might look on the outside (Steve's photo notwithstanding), we never know what sadness and pain is in someone's heart and soul. Godspeed to you Robin Williams. You live on in your body of work.

First Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Now Robin Williams. Drugs and depression. How many more will be lost to these?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 12, 2014)

I lost my first hubby to depression; he shot himself in the head in our living room and it was so difficult for my daughter and me.

I am a volunteer with NAMI and I try to counsel spouses and children of those who suffer from depression. 

Depression is insipid and it's often misunderstood. When I dealt with this with my first hubby, some friends told me he needed to get over it, and to pull himself up by his bootstraps, to chin up, to stop the crap and behave like a real man.

It's not that easy.

I am so sorry Robin Williams passed like this. We always enjoy actors and actresses but sometimes when they pass, we too feel the loss.

Rest in peace, Robin.


----------



## creative (Aug 12, 2014)

He was a huge talent and this is a great loss.  His career and popularity spanned many generations.  

I have just heard that it baffled those around him, who were closest to him. I guess this is the unfortunate downside of someone who always seems to be "on". He has 4 films coming out soon. So, so sad.....


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm remembering Mork and Mindy, Good Morning, Vietnam, Dead Poets Society and many other wonderful movies and TV shows. So sad to lose such a great talent so young. RIP. 

CCL, did you mean depression is insidious? So sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2014)

5 Facts You Didn't Know About Robin Williams


----------



## creative (Aug 12, 2014)

It is a measure of the greatness of this man - his impact - that President Obama has made a tribute and Prince Charles...

How cruel it seems that, although Robin gave such joy and happiness to so many, he was battling with depression.  





I will be watching his outstanding performances on youtube today.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 12, 2014)

It hit me almost as hard as when I heard the news that John Lennon was dead.  Different circumstances, but a tragedy none the less.

My fondest memory is when he took over the tonight show.  He took it over every time he was on.  Even Johnny Carson said he didn't need to be on set when Robin was there. He was the master!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel the same way, RB. A friend posted this clip on Facebook:

Flashback: Watch Robin Williams Sum Up His Life in Two Minutes - NBC News


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 12, 2014)

*Morbid humor alert!*

_Fresh Air With Terry Gross_ ran an interview she did with Robin Williams in 2006. During a small part of the interview about depression he throws out a line about the suicide hot line guy who says that "life isn't for everybody."
Made me smile and tear up at the same time.

Somewhere saw a video of a comedy club changing their marquee to read:

Robin Williams
Rest In Peace
Make God Laugh


----------



## creative (Aug 12, 2014)

A TV clip was shown from an interview with Robin where he says that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem... 

He was apparently back on top form again, having recently come out of another rehab.  

Billy Connolly, a much acclaimed comedian (well, at least here in UK) has said that the world is a lesser place now that his hero has gone.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 12, 2014)

No one knows another's demons.

There is no why. Only what is.

Take what they have given you and use it as best you can in your own life.


----------



## creative (Aug 12, 2014)

The Best Robin Williams Moments | Mashable - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2014)

Sad.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is so very sad that he fell off the edge of the abyss--that no one was there to pull him away from it and get him the help he needed. The world has lost a great mind. One interview I heard about RW was that his mind worked faster than any mind the person had ever encountered. 

Robin Williams' death speaks volumes for the mental health care system. Not enough is done to help those suffering from mental health issues. Perhaps his death will bring about some changes in that area. 

Unfortunately, severe depression alters the brain so that one suffering from it is not thinking like one not afflicted with the disease. The alteration is best described as one loses one's ability to think rationally--everything becomes all or nothing. When medication works, the difference in the person's ability to cope can be night and day. As a person who suffers from severe depression with suicidal ideations, I know firsthand what it is like when the medication stops working or when you start having horrific thoughts. Which, at the time, you can't stop or control. Fortunately, I have a wonderful doctor and one who has worked very hard to make sure the medication I take continues to do its job for me. As a time released medication, I am physically sick if I skip a dose. Coping is no longer an hour by hour challenge, but more a day by day challenge.

If you know s/one suffering from depression, don't tell them to get over it, they should do this or should do that. Show compassion and stay close. I am so grateful for my lifeline friends.


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2014)

However, it was not just depression.  The media announced today (at least here in UK) that he told his closest friends that he was close to bankruptcy.  He has 2 previous wives to maintain. 

"Ah, yes, divorce ... from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man's genitals through his wallet." 

I just read that he  selflessly raised $80m for various charities over the years, including  Amnesty International and for families of victims of 9/11, to name a  few.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> However, it was not just depression.  The media announced today (at least here in UK) that he told his closest friends that he was close to bankruptcy.  He has 2 previous wives to maintain.


Hard to tell if that was a trigger. I have seen other reports that estimated his net worth at $50 million (including a $35 million house he had put up for sale). Among Hollywood A-Listers, that might be considered "close to bankruptcy," but I think most of us could somehow manage to survive on it.

I can't help but think that a more deciding factor might have been what were considered recent failures: a movie that bombed and was released to VOD, and a promising television series that was cancelled after a single season due to dwindling ratings. That would be a blow to anyone's ego but, for someone who suffered from clinical depression, you have to think it would be devastating.

Another report said he had suffered from "survivor's guilt" for many years after losing several good friends, including John Belushi and Christopher and Dana Reeve.

But of course, it's all speculation. No one can truly get into the mind of another.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> However, it was not just depression.  The media announced today (at least here in UK) that he told his closest friends that he was close to bankruptcy.  He has 2 previous wives to maintain.



He was not maintaining them. They received substantial settlements when they divorced, according to California law. I agree with Steve - it's more likely his career problems that led to this. He was still receiving royalties for TV shows, movies, etc.

His family is well taken care of. If you want a realistic assessment of his finances, check this out: What's Next For Robin Williams' Family And Estate? - Forbes


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2014)

As mentioned, I just reported on what was disclosed on the news, that's all.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> As mentioned, I just reported on what was disclosed on the news, that's all.



That's fine. I was just expanding on your post.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hard to tell if that was a trigger. I have seen other reports that estimated his net worth at $50 million (including a $35 million house he had put up for sale). Among Hollywood A-Listers, that might be considered "close to bankruptcy," but I think most of us could somehow manage to survive on it.
> 
> I can't help but think that a more deciding factor might have been what were considered recent failures: a movie that bombed and was released to VOD, and a promising television series that was cancelled after a single season due to dwindling ratings. That would be a blow to anyone's ego but, for someone who suffered from clinical depression, you have to think it would be devastating.
> 
> ...


There is no way of knowing what was going on in his mind. Triggers--loss of job, loss of loved ones, anticipatory grief, feelings of rejection, etc., etc., etc. Usually, it takes more than one trigger--think of a train wreck--everything falling apart at the same time.  Depression with suicidal ideations knows no boundaries when it comes to societal-economic class. It is just very, very sad and heart wrenching. For those battling, it seems as if it as a never ending battle and there is no light at the end of the tunnel and life has no purpose and it is impossible to find hope.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> However, it was not just depression.  The media announced today (at least here in UK) that he told his closest friends that he was close to bankruptcy.  He has 2 previous wives to maintain.
> 
> "Ah, yes, divorce ... from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man's genitals through his wallet."
> 
> I just read that he  selflessly raised $80m for various charities over the years, including  Amnesty International and for families of victims of 9/11, to name a  few.


BTW, I take offense at your use of the terms "just depression." The depression leads to the inability to function. There is nothing "just" about it. It is overwhelming and it doesn't happen overnight. Writing "just depression" suggests that your opinion is that he should have been able to "get over it." He wasn't able to "get over it." He was struggling to survive. Getting out of bed, taking a shower, getting dressed can be more than a person suffering from severe depression can face on a daily basis. 

Severe depression and the person's inability to perform routine daily tasks usually leads to the breakdown of relationships and the ability to stay on top of things financially. The person suffering from depression is in shut-down mode and pushes people away. Depressed people often don't open their mail, pay their bills, take care of their environment, or answer the phone. It is easier torun away and hide from the world because the "world" is too overwhelming and they don't know how to get back on track because they weren't aware they were leaving the track until they are past the point of acute depression. Refrain from judging until you have walked a mile in that person's shoes.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> However, it was not just depression.  The media announced today (at least here in UK) that he told his closest friends that he was close to bankruptcy.  He has 2 previous wives to maintain.
> 
> "Ah, yes, divorce ... from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man's genitals through his wallet."
> 
> I just read that he  selflessly raised $80m for various charities over the years, including  Amnesty International and for families of victims of 9/11, to name a  few.



Thinking a guy hung himself because he had financial trouble, not just depression, is like thinking an alcoholic got drunk because his dog died.

"... genitals through his wallet." was a pretty good line. So was "living isn't for everybody."


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> BTW, I take offense at your use of the terms "just depression." The depression leads to the inability to function. There is nothing "just" about it. It is overwhelming and it doesn't happen overnight. Writing "just depression" suggests that your opinion is that he should have been able to "get over it." He wasn't able to "get over it." He was struggling to survive. Getting out of bed, taking a shower, getting dressed can be more than a person suffering from severe depression can face on a daily basis.
> 
> Severe depression and the person's inability to perform routine daily tasks usually leads to the breakdown of relationships and the ability to stay on top of things financially. The person suffering from depression is in shut-down mode and pushes people away. Depressed people often don't open their mail, pay their bills, take care of their environment, or answer the phone. It is easier torun away and hide from the world because the "world" is too overwhelming and they don't know how to get back on track because they weren't aware they were leaving the track until they are past the point of acute depression. Refrain from judging until you have walked a mile in that person's shoes.


Perhaps I worded it badly...I meant not only depression.

I need no lecturing about depression....I have been there myself - heavily so.  I was severely i.e. clinically depressed, i.e. found it suddenly hard to put one foot in front of the other - to walk.  So please don't jump to assumptions.  (I, too, could take offence but choose not to). I merely made an error in the phrasing that is all.  I know full well what depression entails.

That said, I am happy to disclose that this episode in my life was over 30 years ago and, miraculously, I got myself out of it without support (e.g. friends - I had moved away, drugs or therapy).  I was taking my degree in psychology at the time and it proved a lifesaver.  I now have a firmly ingrained positive mindset.


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2014)

skilletlicker said:


> Thinking a guy hung himself because he had financial trouble, not just depression, is like thinking an alcoholic got drunk because his dog died.
> 
> "... genitals through his wallet." was a pretty good line. So was "living isn't for everybody."


_Again_, not my thinking.  I was reporting what was disclosed on the news that is all.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> _Again_, not my thinking.  I was reporting what was disclosed on the news that is all.


Don't be so touchy honey. I wasn't casting any aspersions on you. Heck, I don't even know what aspersions are. It's just human nature to look for rational causes for events that have no relation to reason.

By the way, I'm at least as crazy as any of you, and I got papers to prove it.

RIP RW


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 13, 2014)

The only good thing to come of this, is it has people talking and trying to understand the tragedy of suicide. 

When I lost my brother 40 yrs ago the subject was taboo. I remember being asked how he died, and if I didn't want to talk about it, I'd say he had been ill for a long time and change the subject. It wasn't a lie, as he had been very ill with depression for years. For the most part in those days, people were looked upon as either being weak or a lunatic for doing such a thing. Sometimes I wonder if that opinion hasn't really changed all that much. For the family that's left behind, the torture of this kind of death goes on forever, both then and now. It is a horrible complicated grief like no other. Sadly, although RW may be resting in peace, his family is in a living hell.


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2014)

creative   said:
			
		

> _Again, not my thinking.  I was reporting what was disclosed on the news that is all. _





skilletlicker said:


> Don't be so touchy honey. I wasn't casting any aspersions on you. Heck, I don't even know what aspersions are. It's just human nature to look for rational causes for events that have no relation to reason.
> 
> By the way, I'm at least as crazy as any of you, and I got papers to prove it.
> 
> RIP RW


I said "again" because, if you had read a few posts up from your post, you would have seen that I had _already just said_ what I had to repeat again to you. (Nothing to do with aspersions - I'm a tough cookie e.g. used to do stand up comedy ... and so loved Robin for that).


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> The only good thing to come of this, is it has people talking and trying to understand the tragedy of suicide.
> 
> When I lost my brother 40 yrs ago the subject was taboo. I remember being asked how he died, and if I didn't want to talk about it, I'd say he had been ill for a long time and change the subject. It wasn't a lie, as he had been very ill with depression for years. For the most part in those days, people were looked upon as either being weak or a lunatic for doing such a thing. Sometimes I wonder if that opinion hasn't really changed all that much. For the family that's left behind, the torture of this kind of death goes on forever, both then and now. It is a horrible complicated grief like no other. Sadly, although RW may be resting in peace, his family is in a living hell.


+1 perhaps the good thing to come from RW's death will be that depression and mental illness will be taken seriously and not viewed as a weakness. It is not a weakness, it is an illness, just like cancer or heart disease or diabetes. The person can't get over it. The best is to get through it and survive, to keep on top of it and not allow oneself to go back to what I call the dark side of the moon. 

When you lose a loved one, grief is a natural emotion. When you lose a loved one to suicide, grief is indeed complicated--there is the guilt for not recognizing the person was in unbelievable pain, etc., etc. It was the knowledge that I would hurt my family beyond belief that kept me from acting on suicidal ideations and get help. And, I have a doctor who is trained in helping those with chronic depression. Without her, well, I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2014)

I've worked with kids for over 30 years.  Every so often I've been called in to help with the aftermath of a suicide.  It's the most devastating tragedy anyone could ever deal with.  Beautiful children, with lives full of promise, gone.  Depression is such an evil disease.

I still tear up hearing news about Robin Williams.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 14, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> BTW, I take offense at your use of the terms "just depression." The depression leads to the inability to function. There is nothing "just" about it. It is overwhelming and it doesn't happen overnight. Writing "just depression" suggests that your opinion is that he should have been able to "get over it." He wasn't able to "get over it." He was struggling to survive. Getting out of bed, taking a shower, getting dressed can be more than a person suffering from severe depression can face on a daily basis.
> 
> Severe depression and the person's inability to perform routine daily tasks usually leads to the breakdown of relationships and the ability to stay on top of things financially. The person suffering from depression is in shut-down mode and pushes people away. Depressed people often don't open their mail, pay their bills, take care of their environment, or answer the phone. It is easier torun away and hide from the world because the "world" is too overwhelming and they don't know how to get back on track because they weren't aware they were leaving the track until they are past the point of acute depression. Refrain from judging until you have walked a mile in that person's shoes.



In English english "just" is used synonymously with "only". If we say something is "not just xxx" it implies that xxx is part of the story but there is more is more to it than that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 14, 2014)

*sigh* And now it's being reported that his wife let it be known that RW was in the early stages of Parkinson's. 

If that is the case, I can completely understand the despair that may have gripped him. There are many terrible diseases, but my personal fear is if I became stricken with a condition that has no cure/management, but instead is a slow decent into total disability. Not that I ever want to be seriously sick, but if I have to have something I'd rather battle cancer or a heart condition than something debilitating like Parkinson's, ALS, or scleroderma. Scleroderma seems like a really scary way to go; I knew a work-friend from back home that developed the condition after we had moved. Always active, I felt so very bad for her the rest of her life.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2014)

The Pirate is a recovering drug addict. Unless he has something meaningful to do, he can slip very easily into a depression. So I let my housework go just to let him feel that I need him. He comes in and cleans my home from top to bottom. Even if it is only a few dirty dishes in the sink. But it keeps him busy and gives him a feeling of being needed. Occasionally, he will go in the back room and open up the spare bed I keep in there. Then that is the time I keep my eye on him. I know he is getting ready to shut down. I know what triggers to look for. Inactivity is the main one. Having no work for the day due to weather. I try to get him involved in some of the items that are on my bucket list. I know what he likes to do for me and what he considers a PITA. His depression keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *sigh* And now it's being reported that his wife let it be known that RW was in the early stages of Parkinson's.
> 
> If that is the case, I can completely understand the despair that may have gripped him. There are many terrible diseases, but my personal fear is if I became stricken with a condition that has no cure/management, but instead is a slow decent into total disability. Not that I ever want to be seriously sick, but if I have to have something I'd rather battle cancer or a heart condition than something debilitating like Parkinson's, ALS, or scleroderma. Scleroderma seems like a really scary way to go; I knew a work-friend from back home that developed the condition after we had moved. Always active, I felt so very bad for her the rest of her life.



I hear you there CG. My late husbands dear uncle who just passed from Parkinson's was completely bed ridden and unable to even wipe his own chin. I'm the last person to ever condone suicide but I firmly believe there are things worse than death.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I hear you there CG. My late husbands dear uncle who just passed from Parkinson's was completely bed ridden and unable to even wipe his own chin. I'm the last person to ever condone suicide but I firmly believe there are things worse than death.



The last I heard, Oregon passed a bill for Mercy deaths in cases of debilitating illnesses a few years back. Yea for Oregon.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 14, 2014)

I remember when my dad became depressed.  We really had no idea what we were dealing with at the time.  He had been the provider for our family and a work injury had put him out of work.  He suddenly became a person that couldn't function.  My mom would leave him a list of errands to run while she was at work, but he couldn't seem to accomplish any of them.  My mom was at her wits end.

We were lucky, we got him help, and medication, we eventually got dad back.  Thing is after this he was never completely back to "normal", we had to keep a close eye on him.  There was a point where he had given up on life, that was truly frightening.


----------



## creative (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know if US has the news yet but, over here in UK, it has been disclosed by Robin's wife that he had the early stages of Parkinson's disease.

Poor man.  A quickfired brain like his would be so crippled by it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> In English english "just" is used synonymously with "only". If we say something is "not just xxx" it implies that xxx is part of the story but there is more is more to it than that.


You don't want to get me started on just and only-they are not synonyms from a linguist's perspective because there is no such thing as a synonym. (Not to mention, just and only are one of my pet peeves and I've researched the usage of both extensively). I write and edit for a living and have studied 12 languages. I have an advanced degree in linguistics with a specialization in text analysis. Let's stay on track here and not get distracted by the intricacies of linguistics.


----------



## creative (Aug 14, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> You don't want to get me started on just and only-they are not synonyms from a linguist's perspective because there is no such thing as a synonym. (Not to mention, just and only are one of my pet peeves and I've researched the usage of both extensively). I write and edit for a living and have studied 12 languages. I have an advanced degree in linguistics with a specialization in text analysis. Let's stay on track here and not get distracted by the intricacies of linguistics.


I hope you saw my reply to your original mention of this - page 4, # 37?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2014)

Let's get back to giving our respect back to Robin Williams, his family and each other,.  I would be embarrassed trying to explain this thread to him.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2014)

Present and past students have all said that their favorite piece that Robin ever did was his visit to The Actor's Studio. It was one continuous hour of hilarious laughter. I well remember it. He was at the very pinnacle of his genius that day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2014)

From "The Huffington Post"

_William's wife, Susan Schneider, released a statement earlier in the day  on behalf of the family. "This morning, I lost my husband and my best  friend, while the world lost one of its most beloved artists and  beautiful human beings. I am utterly heartbroken," Schneider said. "On  behalf of Robin's family, we are asking for privacy during our time of  profound grief. As he is remembered, it is our hope that the focus will  not be on Robin's death but on the countless moments of joy and laughter  he gave to millions."_


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2014)

creative said:


> I don't know if US has the news yet but, over here in UK, it has been disclosed by Robin's wife that he had the early stages of Parkinson's disease.
> 
> Poor man.  A quickfired brain like his would be so crippled by it.



Yes, Cooking Goddess said that several hours ago.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you, princess. I haven't posted here yet about Robin's untimely death. It hit hard, as it did the entire world. I can't even begin to imagine what his family is going through. Mrs. Williams seems to be the epitome of grace in her pleas to the public and we should all, not just this board, rethink our words before we put them out there. There is a family in unimaginable grief. It's all about the Williams family right now. May he rest in peace, and although the family will never have answers, may they eventually find some semblance of peace in their lives as well. JMO


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2014)

Social media is a curse. It always amazes me how people can be so cruel...

Twitter vows to “improve our policies” after Robin Williams’ daughter is bullied off the network - The Washington Post


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Social media is a curse. It always amazes me how people can be so cruel...


Anytime people are allowed to say whatever they want behind the veil of anonimity, you can bet money there will always be a few idiots who will abuse it. I've noticed the same sort of behavior when people are inside their cars driving. They often act much more aggressively than if they were standing right next to you. It's almost as if the ability to hide gives them license to be jerks.

On a completely unrelated note, this made me chuckle

_“We will not tolerate abuse of this nature on Twitter," Del Harvey, Twitter's vice president of trust and safety, said in a statement._​
Could someone please tell me exactly how does one get hired for the position of "vice president of trust and safety?"


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...On a completely unrelated note, this made me chuckle
> _“We will not tolerate abuse of this nature on Twitter," Del Harvey, Twitter's vice president of trust and safety, said in a statement._​Could someone please tell me exactly how does one get hired for the position of "vice president of trust and safety?"



They had to either give him a raise or a title.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anybody think it is selfish to leave your loved ones in such a way? If a  person who murders somebody else is hated, despised,  guilty of taking them away from their family, why is a person who commits suicide, taking themselves away from their family, celebrated and their memory is showered with love and they become immortalized? Aren't they basically guilty of the same thing.

Not to offend anybody, but I don't get this  reaction our society has with people who commit suicide. How we can forgive them for something we wouldn't forgive somebody else for simply because we like them while they were alive.  It's like we accept suicide. 
I liked his work, but I think what he did was wrong....and inexcusable....

I've read a few articles about how his suicide may give more attention to mental illness. Fair enough. But, I think it should also give  attention to hurt and trauma it causes the people who are left behind. Let's be fair and tell both sides of the story...

Don't get me wrong. I liked him as an actor, but I can't excuse what he did. Nobody wants to be the unpopular person by saying anything insensitive, so we all take the sympathetic approach. Not sure it is the best way to deal with this issue.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 14, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Does anybody think it is selfish to leave your loved ones in such a way? If a  person who murders somebody else is hated, despised,  guilty of taking them away from their family, why is a person who commits suicide, taking themselves away from their family, celebrated and their memory is showered with love and they become immortalized? Aren't they basically guilty of the same thing.
> 
> Not to offend anybody, but I don't get this  reaction our society has with people who commit suicide. How we can forgive them for something we wouldn't forgive somebody else for simply because we like them while they were alive.  It's like we accept suicide.
> I liked his work, but I think what he did was wrong....and inexcusable....
> ...



Severe depression isn't rational.  Nobody in their right mind would do such a thing.  Seeing my dad lose the will to live was terrifying.  Did he want to hurt his family, I'm sure no, but the brain of someone severely depressed sees this as doing a favor for their loved ones, so they will no longer have to deal with them, especially if they are facing a debilitating illness.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2014)

I think open heart surgery also adds to the mix.  We had a good family friend who had heart surgery, and he became depressed, surly, and totally not himself.  Have seen it in several others since.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Anytime people are allowed to say whatever they want behind the veil of anonimity, you can bet money there will always be a few idiots who will abuse it. I've noticed the same sort of behavior when people are inside their cars driving. They often act much more aggressively than if they were standing right next to you. It's almost as if the ability to hide gives them license to be jerks.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, this made me chuckle
> _“We will not tolerate abuse of this nature on Twitter," Del Harvey, Twitter's vice president of trust and safety, said in a statement._​Could someone please tell me exactly how does one get hired for the position of "vice president of trust and safety?"



You certainly have a point Steve. It's the primary reason I have nothing* whatever *to do with social media..tweets, facebook etc. If you want to speak to me, you have to call my home phone and speak with me. or my machine at that number. Good grief, why do people want to be so *PUBLIC ?*
Does nobody care about privacy anymore?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2014)

Robin Williams was immortalized before he committed suicide.  His way out was his way out and who am I to judge him for what he thought was best for him.

A shining star is gone from our world, this is very sad, same as if it had been a relative or friend. How he left, does not matter.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Does anybody think it is selfish to leave your loved ones in such a way? If a  person who murders somebody else is hated, despised,  guilty of taking them away from their family, why is a person who commits suicide, taking themselves away from their family, celebrated and their memory is showered with love and they become immortalized? Aren't they basically guilty of the same thing...



I'm having trouble with your equating murder and suicide.  Yes, the effect of both is devastating to family but I believe that's as far as it goes.  Suicide is the desperate act of a troubled mind.  Hardly the same as violent death at the hand of another person who commits the crime for personal gain.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Robin Williams was immortalized before he committed suicide.  His way out was his way out and who am I to judge him for what he thought was best for him.
> 
> A shining star is gone from our world, this is very sad, same as if it had been a relative or friend. How he left, does not matter.




Exactly.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 14, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You certainly have a point Steve. It's the primary reason I have nothing* whatever *to do with social media..tweets, facebook etc. If you want to speak to me, you have to call my home phone and speak with me. or my machine at that number. Good grief, why do people want to be so *PUBLIC ?*
> Does nobody care about privacy anymore?


 
That's why I didn't open and read the "Twitter vows" link regarding his daughter, from The Washington Post article a few posts above.....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 15, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> ... If a  person who murders somebody else is hated, despised,  guilty of taking them away from their family, why is a person who commits suicide, taking themselves away from their family, celebrated and their memory is showered with love and they become immortalized?...


Each illness causes death in its own way. Heart problems might cause enough death in the heart muscle to make it cease to function. Cancers cause tissues to multiply to such a degree that they consume the very life that fuels them. Depression has its own ways of accomplishing an exit strategy. Many with depression take the route of ending the pain by their own hand. This is news because Robin Williams dying of depression by his own hand is a celebrity event. His family bears the burden of mourning in public. Many families deal with the same pain in private.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 15, 2014)

I cannot judge. 

He passed, and I will miss him. Sometimes life throws us curves, and those can hurt.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 15, 2014)

The media has used this event to share much of what Williams had accomplished, from TV and movies to charity work with St. Jude's, the Reeves Foundation, and many others. The one that touched me the most was about how much time he spent even after filming or entertaining was officially over. When he would visit the military troops stationed around the world, after the performance he would go to visit with the support personnel who couldn't make it to the show and spend time with each group. Same thing when he was filming "Patch Adams", spending much time with the children in the hospital even when the cameras were not recording.

So much love given to others. It's almost as if he didn't save enough for himself.


----------



## creative (Aug 15, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Let's get back to giving our respect back to Robin Williams, his family and each other,.  I would be embarrassed trying to explain this thread to him.


I agree.


----------



## creative (Aug 15, 2014)

I have just heard an expert on Parkinsons disease explain that depression is a _part_ of this illness.  

For someone of his inspired/hyperactive brain, and fame, to succumb to this slow and cruelly crippling disease would have been particularly humiliating.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2014)

According to the National Institutes of Health, there is some scientific disagreement about that. 

http://time.com/3112018/robin-williams-parkinsons-disease-depression/

I can imagine that for someone struggling with clinical depression, a diagnosis of Parkinson's disease would be devastating.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so sweet (scroll down a bit for the video): Remembering Robin Williams' friendship with Koko the gorilla – Erin Burnett OutFront - - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Katie H (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been observing this thread from its beginning and have seen the assorted ups and downs, backward flips and sideways tangents.  I've also been touched more closely than I would have liked by suicide, both by very, very close family members, other slightly more distant family members as well as friends.  It's a sorrowful and difficult road.

Now...in my view, instead of trying to analyze why or judge Mr. Williams for what did, perhaps we should do as the title suggests...*RIP*, Robin Williams.

Rather than second guess and surmise and attack him or each other, let's simply celebrate all he gave us while he was among us and the sizable legacy of talented work he left behind.

Do...rest in peace, Robin Williams.


----------



## creative (Aug 15, 2014)

Katie H - I think all here appreciate this great man else we would not have contributed to this thread in the first place.

He strikes me as having been exceptionally talented in comedy .... ideas, situations and characters seem to be on inspirational tap!  Having done stand up comedy myself, I am in awe of this.

Re. his acting....to me, as mentioned, he was outstanding in the film The Fisher King.  

On other sites I am on he is also much celebrated.  There will never be another like him.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2014)

creative said:


> Katie H - I think all here appreciate this great man else we would not have contributed to this thread in the first place.
> 
> He strikes me as having been exceptionally talented in comedy .... ideas, situations and characters seem to be on inspirational tap!  Having done stand up comedy myself, I am in awe of this.
> 
> ...



Nicely put, creative. I remember him appearing on Happy Days and then Mork & Mindy when I was a teenager and then with his movie career - he was truly gifted.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 15, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Does anybody think it is selfish to leave your loved ones in such a way? If a  person who murders somebody else is hated, despised,  guilty of taking them away from their family, why is a person who commits suicide, taking themselves away from their family, celebrated and their memory is showered with love and they become immortalized? Aren't they basically guilty of the same thing.
> 
> Not to offend anybody, but I don't get this  reaction our society has with people who commit suicide. How we can forgive them for something we wouldn't forgive somebody else for simply because we like them while they were alive.  It's like we accept suicide.
> I liked his work, but I think what he did was wrong....and inexcusable....
> ...



I understand your point completely Rock. When my brother took his life and I said that this kind of grief is complicated, I meant just that. For the family the normal sadness of the loss is complicated with bewilderment, guilt, protection, and yes, genuine *anger.* I was furious he had done this to our mother, his children, and all those who valued his life more than he did. It's taken me many years to come to grips with the anger.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 17, 2014)

Addie said:


> The last I heard, Oregon passed a bill for Mercy deaths in cases of debilitating illnesses a few years back. Yea for Oregon.



The rest of this country should look at this and act.  This is mercy at its highest degree.




Addie said:


> Present and past students have all said that their favorite piece that Robin ever did was his visit to The Actor's Studio. It was one continuous hour of hilarious laughter. I well remember it. He was at the very pinnacle of his genius that day.



Seems he made a dark room bright and a bright room even brighter.
He was the master at taking the mundane and turning into aching laughter.
He was the best at what he did.  That was comedy, not acting.



Kayelle said:


> Social media is a curse. It always amazes me how people can be so cruel...
> Twitter vows to “improve our policies” after Robin Williams’ daughter is bullied off the network - The Washington Post



I see this behavior on other forums as well.  Someone believes they are smarter, better and a trolls prophet.
They don't care if they hurt as long as they have fun and their cronies look up to them.
I don't blame the vehicle, I blame the idiot that trolls.



Rocklobster said:


> Does anybody think it is selfish to leave your loved ones in such a way? If a  person who murders somebody else is hated, despised,  guilty of taking them away from their family, why is a person who commits suicide, taking themselves away from their family, celebrated and their memory is showered with love and they become immortalized? Aren't they basically guilty of the same thing.
> 
> Not to offend anybody, but I don't get this  reaction our society has with people who commit suicide. How we can forgive them for something we wouldn't forgive somebody else for simply because we like them while they were alive.  It's like we accept suicide.
> I liked his work, but I think what he did was wrong....and inexcusable....
> ...



Sounds like a religious point of view?  The ideology that christians share,  that suicide excludes you from heaven.
Ever see the movie "What Dreams May Come"?  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Robin Williams was immortalized before he committed suicide.  His way out was his way out and who am I to judge him for what he thought was best for him.
> 
> A shining star is gone from our world, this is very sad, same as if it had been a relative or friend. How he left, does not matter.



Very well said!


----------

